# How soon can you take a baby for a jog in a jogging stroller?



## laughingfox (Dec 13, 2005)

Is there a certain age that my baby needs to be before I take her jogging with me?
My jogging stroller has a reclining padded seat, a 5 point harness, suspension, and I can turn the seat rear-facing, if that helps.
I'm assuming rear-facing would be safest?


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

i'd say it depends on your stroller. sounds like yours is pretty plush as joggers go. the guidelines are usually 6 mos, but i'd say it's probably safe to go before, provided you're on a smooth trail, aren't running very fast, and aren't running very long. i'd feel comfortable going for a short jog with a 3 to 4 month old (based on my own 4 month old), but would probably stick to walking with a younger baby. how's her head control? i would go to a dedicated running trail (no sidewalks) and take it slow and see how it feels. if her head is bobbing all around, probably not so good...


----------



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

I have read in numerous sources that 6 months is the general rule of thumb due to neck control typical for that age and all the neck muscles impacted by a bumpy ride.

Like the previous poster said, it does depend on whether you are going on smooth sidewalks/roads vs gravel or other non-smooth trails.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

My jogging stroller says 6 months.


----------

